# New (old) motorcycle!



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

Last night I picked up a motorcycle. It'll need a battery, new plugs, new gas, and possibly carbs cleaned. It's a 1973 Honda CB750K. I'm not sure what I'll do with it yet. Fix it and ride it to work, trade it, or sell it. We'll see how she runs first. It belonged to a principal in town and he rode it to the school all the time when I was in high school.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

That was one cool bike back in 73'. Sounds like a fun project, let us know how she turns out. 8)


----------



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

jumped it with the truck and added gas to the tank... she quasi runs... I need plugs for sure.. carb 2 was pretty dirty on the inlet, I just sprayed cleaner and cleaned it up some. Air cleaner has seen better days... the plugs in it now are one step hotter than stock... not sure if I should go with those or go back to stock..


----------

